# My new cranking rod came in two pieces



## Queencitybassman (Jul 14, 2010)

I waited two weeks for my new cranking rod.. have been taking it easy waiting to put it into action and was stoked for this weekend.. falcon cara series.. Then it came in two pieces in the mail today.. how much does it cost typically for rod repair.. 

Needless to say it ruined my day.. I was looking foward to having my first quality specific cranking rod.. so were my crankbaits


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh man, nothing roasts me more than that? Was it UPS? FEDEX?

Who did you buy it off of? Can you return it?


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah i was really looking foward to it.. I could return it I bought it off a guy from off the bass fishing home page but then ill still be looking for a descent priced cranking rod.. so im debating to fix it.. not sure how much it costs any idea how much rod repair will cost?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 14, 2010)

I doubt it will be that expensive but you will always have a 2 piece rod


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 14, 2010)

What do you mean I will always have a two piece rod?


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> What do you mean I will always have a two piece rod?



They will have to repair it by making it a 2 piece rod. 

Still stinks man. I feel your pain.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 14, 2010)

I had that happen to me when Daiwa was sending me a replacement rod for one that broke :roll: It looked like it was packaged in a toilet paper tube..

I know it's a low blow when you're looking forward to getting a rod and that happens,


----------



## Mattman (Jul 15, 2010)

Hold on...No...a repair will not make it an all the time two piece rod. It can be put back together as a one piece. You could do a 2-piece if you really wanted.

I think the going rate for that is about $50.

Check out www.tackleworks.org for a shop in your region. You could contact me at [email protected] if you can't find anything local and you need to ship anyway.


But...most importantly...wasn't there any insurance? Shouldn't someone...the carrier...be reimbursing you for this rod?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Send that junk back. Just be patient and get it replaced.....


----------



## albright1695 (Jul 15, 2010)

That sux QCB! I would send it back and get another. YOU shouldnt have to suffer for others negligence. Contact the shipper and make them make it right.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't settle on a fix - send it back and get a new one, it will be worth the hassle.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 15, 2010)

I vote sending it to Mattman to get it fixed... especially if you got it for a good price

But, if you are looking for a new cranking rod - trust me when I say you can't go wrong with the Skeet Reese Cranking rod for $89... You wouldn't believe how many fish I have caught with that rod, and the sensitivity and flex in it is awesome. That's my main cranking rod (and I have a custom that is no where near as good - and cost twice as much)... I mainly throw Norman Deep Little Ns and the Strike King 6XDs on it with no problems.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah Russ I was actually debating just getting my money back and getting a skeet reese rod.. or maybe a st croix premier to crank with instead. I was going to ask about the skeet reese.. Only problem I see is that some DDs I throw will be 1oz and the skeet reese rod is rated for 1/2-3/4 I believe. But im definitely leaning towards that way I did get this falcon for $65 but if I collect insurance I can snag a cool 75 and 15 dollars later have a skeet reese cranking rod


----------



## russ010 (Jul 15, 2010)

I throw the Spro Little John DD on it (1oz), and it works fine... might need a little heavier rod (like a Medium Heavy for it), but I have caught fish on it just fine. The one thing I do when I retrieve crankbaits is use my rod and my body to bring it in, very seldom do I use the reel except for taking up slack


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 15, 2010)

would you suggest it over the st croix premier


----------

